# Wade Fishing Choctawhatchee Bay!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I went down to my local wade fishing spot, and I started wading at exactly 1:31 this afternoon. The wind was blowing around 7 to 10 mph out of the northeast. Perfect! I had about 8 pinfish that were 3 to 3 and a half inches long. Nice bait for big specks!! I hit three fish in a row, with the 24 incher coming first. Next was the 15 and a quater incher, which was followed by the 19 incher. I missed 1 fish, the last one. I did everything right, got a good hook set, but the hook just pulled thru. It happens but it still pisses me off. I could have went 4 for 4!! It felt like a good one. I'm guessing she was probably another 19 or 20 incher. Oh well. I still had a blast. I put on a show for some fellas building a dock and some kids fishing off the dock to my left. I have a boat and don't have to wade fish, but I find it easier to wade this spot rather then spend the time and gas taking the boat. Have a good one everyone!!

Deadeye
16ft. V-alum lund, 25 Johnson, pair of shorts and flip flops!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice. Who needs a boat anyways...


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I did not need a boat today also!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job...
Love to wade fish.


----------

